# I need name ideas!



## Sashiro (May 16, 2012)

Alcohol related? Gosh, I don't even drink....uh...Corona? lol


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Whiskey, Bourbon, Tequila, Malibu, Molson, Guiness


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Bacardi... Captain Morgan (hey, its gold rum lol).... Jack Daniels, Sam Adams, Stella Artois....


People are gonna think I drink a lot... haha.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Well there's my all time favorite Baily, which works for a boy or girl. We had a girl and spelled it Bae Lee, which was also a combo of some of our Bridge Kidz's names.
Kirin, Madori, Morgan...maybe get a bartender's guide.


----------



## MaMaHoricon (May 22, 2012)

Bailey?
My husband and I name our pets "old man" names, or at least use them as a jumping off point.
We had Wallace the cocker spaniel, Ephram the rooster (and 9 hens, one of which is named Thelma) and now Everett the Goldie.
We also will name pets after the people who gave them to us or are significant in our life. So we have the peacocks, Tom and Carol (the hen), and we are getting two cats and naming them Melvin and Larry (two people who took care of the property we bought).


----------



## Suni52 (Jan 18, 2012)

What color are the parents? Are they red or light?
Darker reds maybe the name of an ale or a whiskey
Sierra? (Sierra Nevada)
Hennesy
Hopps

Light or white: you can go with a vodka or gin drink or Bailey
alcohol norelated:
I also like the name Ricochet (sp??) for a dog and call it Ricky.
Cosette for a female esp a light colored one.


----------



## Suni52 (Jan 18, 2012)

OMG, looking at a pp, and I think Midori and Capt Morgan are such awesome names


----------



## Jushing (May 22, 2012)

my dog is named after a liquor. 

Her name is Retto which is short for Amaretto


----------



## AMPM (Jul 7, 2011)

My mom used to drink Harvey Wallbangers, which is a rum based drink--made me laugh but Harvey is kind of a cute name! We have Finn, which is your cat's name but that's a great golden/blond name. And I've always loved the name Quinn, since this will be your 5th current pet, it works nicely for either a boy or a girl!


----------



## Golden Red Peppers (Apr 18, 2012)

Budweiser (Bud) or Brew


----------



## photomel (Oct 15, 2009)

Our previous golden retriever was named Porter....after the beer.


----------



## Wagners Mom2 (Mar 20, 2012)

Girls:

Spirit
Brandy
Kahlua
Mary 
Breeze (Sea Breeze)
Autumn (Autumn in New York)
Tea (Long Island Iced Tea)
Paloma
Ruby or Dutchess (Ruby Dutchess)

Boys:

Porter
Cosmo (Cosmopolitan)
Tom Or Collin (Tom Collins)
Crimson (The Crimson Tide)
Joker (Jokers Iced Tea)
Dublin (The Dublin Apple)
Nixon
Crush (Orange Crush)


----------



## Wagners Mom2 (Mar 20, 2012)

Suni52 said:


> What color are the parents? Are they red or light?
> Darker reds maybe the name of an ale or a whiskey
> Sierra? (Sierra Nevada)
> Hennesy
> ...


Love Hennesy!  
and Hopps too!!


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

Thanks guys! 
Keep them coming!
Also don't HAVE to be alcohol related, so any unique names for a golden?

I'm not sure of the color, both parents are lighter goldens, but not super light.

So far I like:

Molson
Hennessy (but is that too long of a name?)
Bailey (but I have a friend who had a Bailey!, same with Cosmo-in fact I know 2 cosmos!)
Sierra
Kahlua (might be the wrong color though?)

I also like Murphy (goes well with Finnegan right!)

Any other suggestions?


----------



## Wagners Mom2 (Mar 20, 2012)

Some "Just names" I like:

Boy:

Leo
Rowan
Brody
Preston

Girl:

Willow
Nora
Greta
Esme
Isla
Lola
Quinn


And I really like Murphy too!


----------



## mooselips (Dec 4, 2011)

I like the name Quinn....


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Names I was considering for my next boy (I have one picked out - but none of these)

Preston
Colton
Ronan
Rogan
Cyrus
Cedar
Kellyn
Xander
Aydn
Grayson

I didn't have alot of girl names picked out as I knew I would get a male, but these are a few I like:

Aspen
Eden
Whitney
Sydney


----------



## Wagners Mom2 (Mar 20, 2012)

Laurie said:


> Names I was considering for my next boy (I have one picked out - but none of these)
> 
> Preston
> Colton
> ...


I like your style! Can't wait to hear your new boys name and see him, when you get him!  

Love Kellan, Grayson and Whitney. Whitney just seems so sweet and innocent!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Molsen is such a cute name but my favorite here is Whiskey. Toddy, for hot toddy? Julip? Margaux? I actually love the name Bandit, and may use it sometime(PoeticGold Pirate Looks At Forty-Bandit).


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Wagners Mom said:


> I like your style! Can't wait to hear your new boys name and see him, when you get him!
> 
> Love Kellan, Grayson and Whitney. Whitney just seems so sweet and innocent!


He will be joining our family in July!!!! His name will be revealed upon his introduction to the forum. I can tell you, however, that his name is keeping with my current theme!!


----------



## mooselips (Dec 4, 2011)

ooohhhh, love the name Xander....!


----------



## Wagners Mom2 (Mar 20, 2012)

Laurie said:


> He will be joining our family in July!!!! His name will be revealed upon his introduction to the forum. I can tell you, however, that his name is keeping with my current theme!!


Awesome!!!!! I love surprises!  So excited for you!!!


----------



## Henry22 (May 8, 2012)

Microbrewery names and their beers are good places to look for names. The male I am getting will be named Oberon (obie) after Bell's Oberon. Other breweries are Avery, Green Flash...ect.

I also like dogs named after animals; Otter, moose, wolf, bear.


----------



## Donnalsoule (Jul 10, 2011)

Our first golden boy's name was Yogi, because as a puppy his had big bear paws. We thought it was the perfect name for him. Our second golden's name is Yuki, because it is Japanese for "snow", and he is cream colored.


----------



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

wonderful names here! Our prior lab (RIP) was from a long line of Bears, too. I put Bear-y in her registered name.


----------



## siulongluiy (Apr 25, 2012)

I wanted to name Oatmeal "Quaker" when we were deciding to get him...like Quaker Oats!!! But my sister didn't like it so we stuck with Oatmeal... =)


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

How about Malibu - after the rum and the beach - and it is uni-sex.


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

My list seems to be getting longer instead of shorter!
Here is where I am today (3 weeks pre puppy)
I've decided to go with an Irish theme (to fit with Guinness, Finnegan & Oliver)

For Males:
Murphy
Jager
Killian
Ferguson (or Fergus)
Seamus (Shay-mus)
Dakota (not so Irish)

Female:
Kennedy
Skylor
Clover 
not so irish names:
Aspen
Summer
Savanna
Cedar
Sydney


Either male or female:
Kirby
Casey
Berkley
Ripley
Dillen
Paddy
Reilly

Thoughts? or other suggestions


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

I love the name Seamus......I also like Dakota. I had a Samoyed whose name was Dakota.

For a girl, I would have to go with Aspen as that is probably what I would have went with if I was getting a female. Second choice would be Cedar (also on my list)!!!

Either gender.....I like Berkley!

Can't wait to see pictures.....


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

Some alcohol names off the top of my head that might make good dog names...
Galliano
Midori
Ballantine
I could think up more maybe, I may have just glanced over at where we keep our alcohol!


----------



## jluke (Nov 18, 2011)

*Liquor Names and More...*

Since the GR breed is from Scotland originally, how about Scotch or a scotch brand: Dewers (or Dewey as a nickname), Balantine, Chivas, JB, etc. Or one of the single malt names Glenfiddich (nickname Glen or Glennie or Fid), etc. Or one of the great Scottish place names like Balmoral (for the castle), shortened to Bally.

When we named Maisie, I checked the on-line lists of Scottish girl's names for ideas. (I think I remember that Maisie is the Scottish nickname for Martha...)

And on a non-Scottish theme, just because GRs are so bouncy and fun, I wanted to name our pup Jolly, but was vetoed by my DH and DD -- they said it was too silly.


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

Another to add to the female list:
Siobhan (pronounced like chiffon, but with v's instead of f's)

I'm leaning towards Fergus or Seamus if a boy
and Siobhan, Paddy, or Bentley for a girl


----------



## merryh (Dec 5, 2009)

How about Cuervo?
How about Margarita?


----------



## Discoverer (Feb 3, 2011)

Jennifer1 said:


> My list seems to be getting longer instead of shorter!
> Here is where I am today (3 weeks pre puppy)
> I've decided to go with an Irish theme (to fit with Guinness, Finnegan & Oliver)
> 
> ...


You have a great list already, just a couple suggestions: The names should be fairly short, preferable two syllables, easy and quickly pronounceable and well heard from the distance. By saying that
- Fergus is better than Ferguson;
- Kennedy is too long, maybe Nedy instead?
- Same with Savanna - how about Vanna?
You got an idea. Keep us posted. :wave:


----------

